# which buttercomb to buy?



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have the CC wooden pin brush and petco comb. I am getting ready to order a new Buttercomb. I am between the 005 and the staggered one, I think #11.

Can someone tell me which would be better for me? Peanut is a cotton ball and even tho I keep him in a puppy cut and brush him regularly, he mats pretty easily. does anyone have an opinion which would be better for me? TIA!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd definitely recommend the CC #005. I have both, but rarely use the #011, which is heavy and great for really bad matting, but not used otherwise. I wish I had save the money from that for other things.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfect ~ thanks so much Sheri!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the one they dub as the longtooth comb. I think that is #005, but I don't have the site reference handy. If you get the longtooth buttercomb, you won't need another body comb for the life of the dog... assuming you don't lose it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I too thought the staggered was great at first, but really I rarely use it. The tines are thick. I'm going to look for a comb that has finer tines-I think that would cut through the matts better (unless I'm using it wrong). She has sheeps wool. I hope Mig's coat is silkier.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I ended up getting the 005, that's the one that has gotten so many good reviews. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the one I have, I love it!

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=89&products_id=508


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Natalie, I think that is the CC #005, if you look carefully it will have the number engraved on it. That's the one most of us really like.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the 005 too! How do you like it? Oops! I see you JUST ordered it lol! So you don't have it yet most likely.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I just got it today and....I LOVE IT! Why oh why didn't I just buy this sooner??!? LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> I just got it today and....I LOVE IT! Why oh why didn't I just buy this sooner??!? LOL


That's great! Silly, that's what we tell everyone when they come here is get the good stuff and we're happy to tell ya just what to buy! It'd fun to shop with other peoples money!


----------



## zzmom (Dec 26, 2012)

*Butter Comb*

I love my 7 inch buttercomb. I wouldn't be without it! socutehavense.com


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

In my "buying things before the puppy comes home" stage before we got Kallie, I just bit the bullet & ordered the 005 Buttercomb and the wood pin brush. Everyone on this forum kept saying they were the best. I don't know what it is about that Buttercomb, the material it's made of, or the spacing of the tines, but that thing is MAGIC! I previously had a Maltese that I had to keep in a puppy cut because of the matting. I'm convinced if I'd had this comb she could've stayed in show coat. Kallie's starting to blow coat and the Buttercomb works wonders. It's not really that expensive if you consider how much you'll spend on 3-4 other combs before you end up buying this good one.

Save


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

love the 005 comb too. My Gabby matted very easily when she was blowing her coat - it was bad! at its worst, I ended up also getting a slicker brush (just one from the pet store for $10 - made for sensitive skin) and OMG between that and 005 comb, grooming become a breeze. The slicker did a great job at getting matts out of her (gently, no pulling) - and she loved the feel of the slicker, she'd roll over so I could brush her more. I always used the slicker followed by the 005 comb.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Do y'all order directly from the manufacturer? 
I saw them on amazon, it's through an individual breeder and so it's not eligible for prime shipping. Plus it takes extra time to process. 

I just ordered some combs and such for Bama off amazon because I couldn't find her others. And then I found them in the cabinet with her treats this afternoon. Of course. ;-)

But I plan to get a buttercomb soon, I guess the 005. We just hit 8 months and she didn't get Pomeranian puppy uglies so I'm thinking we will be looking forward to some good old fashioned havanese blowing coat. 

But having lots of other not as nice combs around will be useful since I'm the person who loses their cellphone only to realize I'm sitting on it. Plus I can keep different combs in different rooms since you never know when you'll get a perfect opportunity for grooming.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> Do y'all order directly from the manufacturer?
> I saw them on amazon, it's through an individual breeder and so it's not eligible for prime shipping. Plus it takes extra time to process.
> 
> I just ordered some combs and such for Bama off amazon because I couldn't find her others. And then I found them in the cabinet with her treats this afternoon. Of course. ;-)
> ...


I 've gotten all mine from Cherrybrook, but they sell some things in the HRI store, and I know some people have said they get things faster when they order right from CC. I tend to order other things from Cherrybrook too, so The brushes and/or combs just come along for the ride.

I have a couple of full sets... One lives in his grooming basket at home, and the other in his show tote. I'd really like to get one more comb so that I can torture him when I find a knot when we're cuddling in bed at night... well... maybe not!ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:juggle:I was just at a dog show and for the third time I picked up the CC Butter comb and was going to buy it and said do I really need this? Yes I do no I don't and put it back on the counter I wish I could just try one to see how much of a difference their is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> :juggle:I was just at a dog show and for the third time I picked up the CC Butter comb and was going to buy it and said do I really need this? Yes I do no I don't and put it back on the counter I wish I could just try one to see how much of a difference their is.


When 99% of the people here think it's the ONLY grooming tool you need, I think that says something in and of itself.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> :juggle:I was just at a dog show and for the third time I picked up the CC Butter comb and was going to buy it and said do I really need this? Yes I do no I don't and put it back on the counter I wish I could just try one to see how much of a difference their is.


Suzi, I will weigh in with my experience and thoughts on the buttercomb. For over three years, I used an inexpensive comb that I got at the local feed store when Augie was a pup. I got used to it, used it on him when he was blowing coat and then on Finn, too, when he blew coat. But I felt like I was missing out by not having the CC Buttercomb that everyone was raving about. So, a few months ago, I had a friend pick one up for me at a dog show. I used it a few times, but the one I always go back to is the smaller, cheaper one that I originally bought at the feed store (I think Four Paws is the brand) - for both of my dogs. After using that one for so long, I find the CC 005 Buttercomb cumbersome. So, if what you have gotten used to works well, and your two have gone through the coat blowing phase, I think you would be just as happy continuing to use what you are using. Just my 2 cents. I have two sizes of CC wooden pin brushes. I did not have them when Augie was a pup. I thought they were worthless for when the boys were blowing coats. I do like them now for Augie's adult type coat. Finn's hair is still pretty short from his major coat blowing, and I do go over his lightly with it after he has been combed out.

So, I guess I would be the 1% that Karen talks about that is not sold on the buttercomb!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I loved the butter comb until I got the greyhound one (small/medium tines) I'm sold. I'd had the CC pin brushes and I liked them but 2 of the 3 have pins that are missing, broken, pushed in and when I tried to return them to the vendors, all I got was call Chris. I also had the wooden brush and hated it. When I sent a "care package" to the girl who sent out the plea that was a victim of the horrible storm Sandy, I included it since so many here loved it. I hope she got it, I never heard. Any case, I bought a greyhound pin brush and like it better than the CC. The vendor warned there are "fake" greyhound products and make sure it's from England (actually I think London). I have a few and got my first one about 3 years ago, it'd be hard to top


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

I had bought several non cc combs off of the Internet and they were all ok. After I kept hearing on the boards how much of a difference the cc combs were I went ahead and ordered one off of amazon. I thought at the time I was ordering a larger one(I wasn't really paying attention to description) I guess I thought if it was so expensive it would be larger..lol.. So when it came in and is was really small I was like omg, I spent that much money for this? But then I used it and when it slid through Bogie's coat I was amazed! I know why they call it buttercomb! When I was at a show I picked up the larger cc comb and the wooden handle that slides on it. In my opinion the larger comb doesn't seem to glide as well as the smaller one. I also have not had Bogie's hair longer than a few inches(trying to grow coat out now). The larger cc one still works better than other combs I have. I use the small one for everything! I'm anxious to go next weekend to a show because I'm going to get the slide on wooden handle for the small comb and pick up another brush or two!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

